# Choosing a USB WiFi Dongle



## 46et2 (Aug 8, 2014)

Hi,

I have the Lenovo Yoga Pro 2. The Intel® Dual Band Wireless-AC 7260 is not recognized.
Before going the ndis wrapper way and try to hack my way out (if at all possible), can you suggest a wifi usb dongle to buy ?

Here are my choises: http://www.bestbuy.com/site/searchpage. ... =n&seeAll=

Or give a link to anything from another web shop for a dongle that works.
Found somewhere a link to http://www.edimax.com/edimax/merchandis ... ew-7711uan , but really, wouldn't this Godzilla look funny and people pointing fingers "look he is trying to run FreeBSD" 

Something like http://www.bestbuy.com/site/buffalo-air ... Id=4556829  would be more stealth.


----------



## 46et2 (Aug 8, 2014)

As usual happens, after creating the topic I found some partial answer
viewtopic.php?t=7562

There is a list of "brand" names for usb wifi dongles


----------



## rusty (Aug 8, 2014)

There's a list of compatable wireless NICs in subsection 3.5 of this page http://www.freebsd.org/releases/10.0R/hardware.html


----------



## yom (Aug 8, 2014)

I can assure you that not every wifi usb dongle are not all equal in that list. Some are surely working great, some other are working but there are known caveats to them, like some zyd(4) based driver.

The best thing is to check for sure the hardware list for the release, but also to check the man for the associated driver, and to search actively for anything in the forums and in the freebsd-wireless mailing list.


----------



## asteriskRoss (Aug 8, 2014)

46et2 said:
			
		

> Found somewhere a link to http://www.edimax.com/edimax/merchandis ... ew-7711uan , but really, wouldn't this Godzilla look funny and people pointing fingers "look he is trying to run FreeBSD"


As per Thread 47252 I'm using the "Godzilla" adapter you identified and it's working fine even it does offend your fashion sensibilities  I find people point fingers saying "look, he is running FreeBSD, I wish I were as awesome"  §e ...Well, ok, so maybe not, but I've not had any WiFi reception issues with that monster aerial.  You may also want to ask @gatanu, who was planning to order one.


----------



## bsdkeith (Aug 8, 2014)

Do you want to 'use' your wifi or just look 'cool' - a bigger antenna will be best. (Personal experience shows this.)


----------



## Business_Woman (Aug 11, 2014)

Dongle....


----------



## Uniballer (Aug 11, 2014)

I had good luck with TP-Link TL-WN721N - Newegg link


----------



## 46et2 (Aug 16, 2014)

Thank you for the TP-Link. Went to Fry's and got one because they seemed to have more choices than best buy and allowed me to test on place !
Don't have the exact model but it was similar to this one (a Godzilla also ) ). Will post back later
http://www.frys.com/product/6502223?sit ... IN_RSLT_PG


----------

